# New Challenge...



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

i'm an ibs sufferer c/d and pain with both. This problem is ever present, and I have good days and bad days, so far I've been dealing. I am alo the nervous type and have had anxiety attacks. My father has been diagnosed with lung cancer and must go through treatment. I am an only child, and my mother is no help at all, so it mostly falls to me. I must see him through his treatments and help him as much as possible. I also have three children ages 14, 10 and 3 and a husband(he has been very helpful)they all demand my attention also. We all live together so I worry how the kids will react to their grandpa as things progress. I'm wondering how we are all going to deal. How do I keep the ibs and anxiety under control without meds(I don't have time for side effects). Any insight would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Most true anti-anxiety meds have few side effects as long as you don't take too large a dose. I take .25 of Xanax morning and night--along with Effexor .75--and the only thing that happens is I feel calmer, happier and have NO D! Can't complain about that. Take care.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

It certainly isn't going to be an easy time for you and your family. Just take each day as it comes. I think honesty is best when dealing with the children and not to shut them out. Somehow you will get the strength to deal with it. I've had quite a few tragedies over the years and when I look back I don't know how I coped with them, I guess you just have to. Don't be afraid to talk to your Dr if you need help controlling your IBS.


----------

